# Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?



## Pokerclock (22. April 2011)

*Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Auf Grund meiner beruflichen - stark juristisch geprägten - Ausbildung  und insbesondere durch die Tätigkeit hier im Forum als Moderator war ich  die letzten Jahre stark mit der Frage des Jugendschutzes in einem Forum  konfrontiert. Ich musste Fragen und Sachverhalte erklären, auf die ich  auf Anhieb und stellenweise auch nach intensiver Recherche keine oder  nur eine zweideutige Antwort wusste. Veraltete und unzureichend präzise  formulierte Gesetze machen einem das Leben nicht unbedingt einfacher,  dringend klärungsbedürftige Fragen zu beantworten. Dennoch (oder eben  weil?) die Nachfrage einiger Erwachsener hinsichtlich einer  Kommunikations- und Informationsplattform ungebrochen scheint, frage ich  mich ganz unvoreingenommen, wie ein solches Projekt gestemmt werden  könnte. Das größte Hindernis, man ahnt es, sind die gesetzlichen  Vorgaben und schlimmer noch die rechts anwendenden Vorgaben von  Rechtsprechung und Landesjugendbehörden, die einen Großteil der  herrschenden Meinung in Bezug auf Fragen des Jugendrechts für sich  beanspruchen. Um es an einem Beispiel fest zu machen ein kleiner Ausflug  in die rechtliche Thematik anhand der Vorgaben für einen einfachen  Verkauf eines Medium ab 18 auf einer Internetplattform, wie ein  öffentliches Forum.

Der (Versand-)Handel mit (Träger-)Medien ab 18 sowie Medien auf dem  Index, untersteht strengen Anforderungen hinsichtlich der  Altersverifikation des Käufers/Teilnehmers der Plattform auf den  verschiedenen Zugangs-, Bestell- und Lieferebenen. Nach herrschender  Meinung der obersten Landesjugendbehörden ist beim Verkauf von Medien ab  18 (vorwiegend jene auf dem Index stehend) an mehreren Stellen eine  Alterskontrolle vorzunehmen. Diese beginnt bereits beim Zugang zu einem  zwingend vorhandenen abgeschlossenen Bereich, der nur für Erwachsene  zugänglich ist. Es müsste eine Alterskontrolle z.B. mit Hilfe des  Post-Ident-Verfahrens vom Betreiber des Forums vorgenommen werden.  Dieser Bereich müsste passwortgeschützt sein und sichergestellt werden,  dass das Passwort nur dem volljährigen Geprüften ausgehändigt wird (z.B.  schriftlich per Post als "Einschreiben eigenhändig").

Weitere Kontrollen müssen auf Ebene der Handelspartner ablaufen. Der  Verkäufer muss bei der Bestellung sicher gehen können, dass der  Besteller volljährig ist. Auch hier bietet sich eine Überprüfung mittels  Post-Ident-Verfahren an. Ob eine bereits vorherige Überprüfung des  Betreibers der Verkaufsplattform die Prüfung ersetzen kann, ist  strittig. Unabhängig davon muss eine weitere Prüfung, ob die Person des  Empfängers des Bestellers entspricht, bei Auslieferung an den Empfänger  durchgeführt werden. Dies geschieht in Deutschland über einen Versand  der Ware als "Einschreiben eigenhändig". Vom Postboten wird die Ware nur  gegen Vorzeigen des Personalausweises und einer Identitätskontrolle  ausgehändigt. Amazon beispielsweise zwingt diese Versandart beim Kauf  von Medien ab 18 dem Besteller auf. Bei Medien ab 18 mit Kennzeichen  "keine Jugendfreigabe" ist das Anbieten und offene Bewerben möglich,  jedoch muss auch hier mindestens auf der Bestell- und Empfängerebene  eine Alterskontrolle (vom Verkäufer) durchgeführt werden.

Hat man diese Vorgaben im Hinterkopf, stellt man sich unweigerlich die  Frage, ob und und wie weit überhaupt eine praktische Umsetzung möglich  ist. Eines steht meiner Meinung nach aber fest. Die notwendigen Mittel  müssten über eine solide Finanzierungsbasis laufen.  Altersverifikationssysteme und der daraus resultierende  Verwaltungsaufwand verschlingen ein Vielfaches davon, was man aus einem  freien bzw. an eine Webseite angeschlossenes Forum kennt. Im Internet  gibt es dazu aktuell zwei Möglichkeiten. Kostenloser Zugang zu Bereichen  dieser Art mit einer reinen Finanzierung über Werbung bzw. Sponsoren  oder/und die Vereinnahmung von Beitragsgebühren. Beides hat Vor- und  Nachteile. Folgefrage dabei ist, ob dann ein solches für bestimmte  Benutzergruppen geschlossenes Forum überhaupt noch einen Nutzen haben  würde. Insbesondere direkt vereinnahmte Beiträge wirken extrem  abschreckend. Nichts wäre schlimmer, als ein leeres Forum ohne Nutzen,  aber viel Aufwand. Zudem käme ein immer währendes Damokles-Schwert, das  über den Köpfen der Nutzern stünde. Denn Regelübertretungen (z.B. die  Missachtung von Pflichten eines Verkäufers von Medien ab 18) haben im  Grunde neben foreninternen meistens auch rechtliche Konsequenzen.

Auf dieser Basis fußen die Antwortmöglichkeiten innerhalb der Umfrage.  Was ist mir als Erwachsener ein Stück mehr Freiraum für Diskussionen und  Handel zu Medien ab 18 wert? Machen die gesetzlichen Vorgaben ein  Betreiben und gleichzeitig ein Nutzen eines solchen Forums unzumutbar? Die Umfrage ist allgemein gehalten und soll die rechtliche Lage in Deutschland widerspiegeln. Deswegen findet sich die Umfrage auch im Unterforum "Internet" wieder.


----------



## GxGamer (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[X] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung

Wenn ich meine ab 18 Games verhökern will, gibts ja auch kostenlose Alternativen.
Und wenn ich Gebühren zahlen will, kann ich ja gleich zur Bucht


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Afaik, erlaubt die Bucht keinen Verkauf von Medien ab 18 bzw. indizierten Titeln.


----------



## nyso (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ich denke nicht das ich mich da anmelden würde, ob Beitrag oder nicht. Nachher erlaubt ihr da Pr0nLinks und meine Frau erschlägt mich


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ein Forum = eine Gemeinschaft. 

Eine Trennung fände ich in höchstem Maße nervig.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Die Umfrage soll auch Foren umfassen, die gänzlich ab 18 sind.


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ich bin schon 2x "ab 18" und kann dem Gedanken trotzdem nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## GxGamer (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Afaik, erlaubt die Bucht keinen Verkauf von Medien ab 18 bzw. indizierten Titeln.


 
Das war nur auf die Gebühren bezogen 
Ich dachte eher an Kleinanzeigenportale.

Bin mal gespannt was aus der Umfrage wird.
Diskutieren kann man aber auch ohne einen 18+ Bereich sehr gut.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Sorry, ich finde das diskriminierend...
Ich stimme aber nicht ab, da ich nicht zu der Gruppe gehöre die das Forum ansprechen würde.


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Pokerclock danke erst mal für die Umfrage 

Ich finde so etwas fehlt schon lange, da einfach sehr viele sehr gute Games (Grafik) indiziert sind, und einem das ständig Rücksicht nehmen auf die U18 teils ziemlich auf den Sack geht. Wer nicht will muss ja nicht, genau wie auch keiner gezwungen wird den Marktplatz zu nutzen, und in ner Videothek stört sich ja auch keiner dran, das er als U18 nicht in den 18er Bereich darf 

Ich fände eine Multiauswahl aber sehr geschickt.

[x]Ja, und wäre bereit einmalig einen Beitrag von unter 10 € für den Zugang zu bezahlen

hab ich jetzt gewählt, aber ich hätte auch gern die mit Werbung genomnen, mich dann aber für das entschieden, was eben mehr Geld für den Betreiber einbringt, obwohl ich SEHR dazwischen schwanke 

EDIT:
@Chaoz:
Dann findest du Videotheken, Kinos, Kneipen, Spielhallen, Diskos und was sonst noch alles auch diskriminierend oder was?


----------



## midnight (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ist denke ich eine nette Idee, aber insgesamt vermutlich zu viel Aufwand bzw. zu teuer. Jedes Mal per einschreiben verschicken, vorher noch Post-Ident. Ne, dafür ist einfach der Mehrwert zu klein.


----------



## thescythe (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, was unterscheidet einen 15Jährigen von einen 18Jährigen ? Erst einmal vorrangig das Alter !

Nur gibt es genügend fälle, dass ein 15Jähriger mehr Verstand besitzt als ein Volljähriger. Ob da durch nun bessere Kommentare kommen,
vermark ich nicht zu Beurteilen . Desweiteren gibt es die Möglichkeit als nicht Volljähriger, sich einen Account von einen Volljährigen Familienmitglied
erstellen zulassen - Das selbe gilt hier auch für den Marktplatz, ein 16Jähriger könnte für Geschäfte auch gewissenhafter Auftreten als 
ein vllt. 25Jähriger. Wäre man dadurch auch einer sicheren Seite, wohl kaum . Ein kleines Beispiel aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen bei Kauf aus einen Forum:
Ein 16Jähriger (ohne Bewertungen) hat mir einen Monitor ohne Vorlasse zugeschickt der super Verpackt und I.O war, ein fasst 30Jähriger (mit 11 positiven Bewertungen) hat mit um 75€ per Vorkasse betrogen !

Der nächste Punkt ist, macht es im Endeffekt überhaupt Sinn, nur weil einige der Meinung sind ich verkaufe/kaufe lieber in einen Forum als auf Egay um mir die Gebühren zu sparen ?? Oder muss ich als Ebay Käufer/Verkäufer einen monatlichen Beitrag zahlen um Handeln zu dürfen ??

Ich behaupte mal, ein solches System schützt auch vor Betrügern nicht !


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Denke mal der Aufwand ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Pravasi (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Find ich erstmal gut.
10€ Antrittsgebühr zahl ich auch gerne.
Meinetwegen auch noch ein bischen Werbung dazu,wenn es anders nicht geht.

Falls ihr es schafft generell alles unter 18 auszusperren,zahle ich auch gerne jeden Monat 10€...


----------



## OctoCore (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Nein, mich interessiert (oder ich will) kein Forum dieser Art

Das etabliert nur eine Zweiklassengesellschaft.
Außerdem schürt sowas den Generationenkonflikt.


----------



## Hackman (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Vom Marktplatz her fände ich es interessant, wenn man in einem 18er-Bereich Spiele ab 18 verhökern und kaufen könnte, das geht ja nicht mal bei ebay. Es gibt ja soviele alte Perlen in pappkartons, die den Besitzer wechseln könnten *schwärm*
Es gibt zwar für diesen zweck auch Auktionnsseiten wie filmundo, wo Ab-18-Artikel erlaubt sind, aber erstens gibt es dort fast keine "Kunden" und außerdem fast nur Pornokram, was auch wieder nervt.
Was Diskussionen angeht, muß ich durchaus Interesse bekunden, allerdings ist wirklich fraglich wie der 18er-Bereich dann frequentiert wird, da man ja die Community spaltet und zahlreiche Diskussionen und Threads redundant geführt würden/ werden müssten.
Im Grunde wäre vielleicht die beste Idee, entweder in den USA oder sonstwo ohne strikte Jugendschutzregeln ein eigenes "pcghx18.net" Forum zu hosten (inoffiziell natürlich) oder gleich solche Diskussionen auf andere Sites zu führen. Gibt da bestimmt auch ein paar deutschsprachige ohne Restriktionen?


----------



## .Mac (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Nette Idee, und danke für den Aufwand.

Ich habe für Weiß nicht/Sonstiges gestimmt - Ich sehe einfach nicht den Sinn eines solchen Forums, jedenfalls im Hinblick was denn alles verkauft werden würde. Denn Spiele werden mehr und mehr auf Plattformen wie Steam aktiviert, oder anders gesagt, Spiele kann man heute, und wohl erst recht in der Zukunft, schwerer Verkaufen / weitergeben als es früher mal der Fall war. Filme kann man sicher ohne Probleme in einem Marktplatz weiterverkaufen - aber ich denke dafür gibt es schon andere Foren.

Und da stellt sich dann mir die Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnen würde - vorallem da sowas sicher nicht nur mit Werbung und einem einmaligem Beitrag gestemmt weden kann. Und den Aufwand die Altersprüfung durchzuführen schätze ich auch als zu groß ein. Daher bin ich da ziemlich unentschlossen, jedenfalls würde ich zwar mich dort Anmelden, aber einen Beitrag, für etwas zu zahlen wo ich ja nicht einmal weiß wie oft ich es denn nutze, zahle ich wohl nicht.


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung


----------



## Stuntman1962 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

(Nein) Ich bin dafür, dass alles so bleibt, wie es ist. Hier geht es doch größtenteils darum, dass man sich in PC-Fragen hilft.
Der Verkauf, von Artikeln ab 18, ist meines erachtens zweitrangig.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Es geht nicht um dieses Forum . Die Frage ist allgemein gehalten und betrifft jedes Forum.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Und genau deswegen wäre es absolut gut, denn wo kann man sich denn darüber austauschen, ob ein FSK18, oder gar indiziertes Game, was taugt oder nicht. Ob jetzt die geschnittene Version viel Spiel"spaß" vermissen lässt, weil man eben keine Arme etc abschießen kann, oder sonst was. Da muss man immer auf Verdacht kaufen. Dazu muss man auch erst mal schauen, wo man das Ding überhaupt her bekommt....

Von Filmen will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Es gibt so viele geile alte Schnetzelfilme, die einfach kult sind, weil Sie mit ganz primitiven Dingen versucht haben realistisch zu wirken, und es dabei kein Stück sind, sondern schon fast ins lächerliche übergehen. Ich sag nur "Armee der Finsternis" ich SCHMEIS mich weg sag ich euch


----------



## Stuntman1962 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

@Pokerclock

Entschuldige! War wohl noch nicht richtig wach. 

Trotzdem wäre mir so ein Forum nicht wichtig, weil es mich persönlich nicht interessiert. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung. 
Wenn man die bisherige Abstimmung sieht, ist wohl Interesse für ein solches Forum vorhanden.  

Da die meisten aber nicht bereit sind, dafür in ihre Geldbörse zu greifen, ist es fraglich, ob sich ein solches Forum dann rechnet.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Naja, das Forum hier ist wohl auch nicht umsonst, scheint sich aber dennoch zu rechnen, sonst gäbe es dieses wohl nicht oder


----------



## Stuntman1962 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Der Personalaufwand für ein Forum ab 18 ist aber um einiges größer, und somit kostenintensiver.
Natürlich scheint sich dieses Forum bisher zu rechnen. Es gab aber auch schon Stimmen, die sich Gedanken darüber gemacht haben, wie lange sich so etwas, ohne Kosten für die User, durchführen lässt. Meines Wissens finanziert sich das Forum größtenteils über Werbung. Das bedingt jedoch, dass man immer genügend Firmen, als Werbepartner an der Hand hat. Und die findet man nicht mal eben an jeder Ecke. 

Ich gönne allen, die es wollen, dieses Forum. Ich bin jedoch skeptisch, dass es sich aufgrund der Abstimmungssituation umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ja bin dafür, würde auch 1x nen 10 er bezahlen. Meinetwegen auch werbung


----------



## TwilightAngel (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[X] Kein Interesse und auch keine Unterstützung in monetärer Form

Die Meisten wollen so einen Bereich in einem Forum nur, um "Kiddys" auszusperren, obwohl das Alter nichts darüber aussagt, wie niveauvoll die Beiträge sind und weniger um z. B. über ab 18 Themen wie Filme und Games zu diskutieren. Ich könnte hier jetzt einige volljährige (laut Foreneintrag) User nennen, die sich wie Kinder benehmen und Minderjährige, die sich wie Erwachsene verhalten, aber das ist mir keine Verwarnung wert. 

In diesem Forum würde sich der Mißbrauch durch User und der Verstoß gegen diverse Gesetze und gute Sitten *vielleicht (!)* noch in Grenzen halten, aber nach meiner Erfahrung als Admin sind solche Forenbereiche der Slum eines Forums/einer Seite, da der Ärger dort grundsätzlich vorprogrammiert ist (und das besonders auf Seiten, wo ein solcher Bereich auf expliziten Wunsch der Community eingeführt und mit PostIdent-Verfahren realisiert wurde). Erstaunlicherweise war das Niveau im 18er-Bereich in der Regel weit unter dem des normalen Bereichs, da hat auch das PostIdent-Verfahren nix gebracht. Ich kann wunderbar ohne so einen Bereich leben.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Sofern sich sowas nur auf "Verkauf" ergo einem Marktplatz beziehen würde, ja. 

Ansonsten halte ich es wie manch andere mit der "Zweiklassengesellschaft" im Bezug auf Themen Ü18, auch wenn ich da schon ein paar Jahre drüber bin


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



TwilightAngel schrieb:


> [X] Kein Interesse und auch keine Unterstützung in monetärer Form
> 
> Die Meisten wollen so einen Bereich in einem Forum nur, um "Kiddys" auszusperren, obwohl das Alter nichts darüber aussagt, wie niveauvoll die Beiträge sind und weniger um z. B. über ab 18 Themen wie Filme und Games zu diskutieren. Ich könnte hier jetzt einige volljährige (laut Foreneintrag) User nennen, die sich wie Kinder benehmen und Minderjährige, die sich wie Erwachsene verhalten, aber das ist mir keine Verwarnung wert.
> 
> In diesem Forum würde sich der Mißbrauch durch User und der Verstoß gegen diverse Gesetze und gute Sitten *vielleicht (!)* noch in Grenzen halten, aber nach meiner Erfahrung als Admin sind solche Forenbereiche der Slum eines Forums/einer Seite, da der Ärger dort grundsätzlich vorprogrammiert ist (und das besonders auf Seiten, wo ein solcher Bereich auf expliziten Wunsch der Community eingeführt und mit PostIdent-Verfahren realisiert wurde). Erstaunlicherweise war das Niveau im 18er-Bereich in der Regel weit unter dem des normalen Bereichs, da hat auch das PostIdent-Verfahren nix gebracht. Ich kann wunderbar ohne so einen Bereich leben.


 
Naja, mich kotzt es aber z.B. an, bei vielen Themen einfach nicht offen reden zu können, weil man ja auf die Ü18 Rücksicht nehmen muss.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, wie reif oder unreif diese sind. Es gibt schlicht Jugendschutzgesetze, an die man sich halten muss, und dafür sorgen die Mods von PCGH z.B. Da spielt es ABSOLUT keine Rolle, auf welchem Niveau es von statten geht. Wenns nicht erlaubt ist, ist es nicht erlaubt. Ein 16 jähriger darf kein Ratenkreditverträge machen, genau so wenig wie einer der einen Tag später 18 wird... ER DARF ES EINFACH NICHT!

Darum ist so was recht sinnvoll. Einfach nur damit man überhaupt reden kann und keinen Maulkorb bekommt, wie eben sonst.


----------



## Dommerle (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Bin noch keine 18 Jahre alt, hätte also ohnehin keinen Zugang dorthin

Ich es diskriminierend aus einem Forum ausgeschlossen zu werden, dessen Inhalt eigentlich auch für meine Altersstufe geeignet ist. Nur weil ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin werde ich nicht gebraucht?!
Nein, danke. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## redBull87 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Dommerle schrieb:


> [x] Bin noch keine 18 Jahre alt, hätte also ohnehin keinen Zugang dorthin
> 
> Ich es diskriminierend aus einem Forum ausgeschlossen zu werden, dessen Inhalt eigentlich auch für meine Altersstufe geeignet ist. Nur weil ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin werde ich nicht gebraucht?!
> Nein, danke. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen.



Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was ihr alle mit euren diskriminieren habt? Hallo, regt ihr euch auch so darüber auf, das ihr keinen Schnaps, Zigaretten, Pornos, indizierten Spiele oder FSK18 Titel im Laden kaufen könnte? 

Oder fühlt ihr euch auf vom 18er Bereich in der Videothek diskriminiert?

Da kann ich doch echt mal das Smilie auspacken, das Quanti schon lange mal posten will, auch wenn es dafür eine Verwarnung geben sollte 

Dieser Spoiler enthält Kontent, der Abstoßend und beleidigend sein kann. Sollten Sie sich als Ü18 nicht diskriminiert fühlen, oder Ü18 sein, ist ihnen nicht gestattet diesen Spoiler zu öffnen


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Als Minderjähriger muss man in Deutschland (wie auch in jedem anderen Land) damit leben, dass man eingeschränkte Rechte aber auch Pflichten hat.
Ich finde den gesetzlichen Jugendschutz im allgemeinen in Deutschland sehr gut. Wo es dann aber aufhört ist, wenn wegen dem Schutz der Jugend Volljährige (=gesetzlich selbstverantwortliche Personen) in ihren Freiheiten grundsätzlich beschnitten werden.
Aber das wird jetz auch zu schnell wieder politisch.

Allen unter 18 kann ich jedenfalls nur aufgeschlossene Eltern wünschen und raten sich mit diesen über das Hobby zu unterhalten, dann kommt man auch vollkommen legal und anständig an Inhalte, die von staatlichen Institutionen nicht für Minderjährige gedacht sind.

@ Topic

An sich finde ich so ein Forum interessant, ob ich dafür aber wirklich Geld ausgeben würde, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Denn es entstehen ja auc durch etwaige Handel dann beim Versand auch noch zusätzliche Kosten, wodurch das alles doch recht kostspielig wird.
Über Werbefinanzierung kann man reden. Allerdings ist aufdringliche Pop-Up und Flash Werbung imho schon inakzeptabel und ich fürchte mit einfachen Bildern max. etwas animiert wird man heute keinen "Werbungsanbieter" mehr kriegen, mit dem die Kosten gedecjt werden könnten. Da müsste man dann eher mit Sponsoren arbeiten.
Im Luxx gibt es doch so ein System. Da kann man als Abonnent einen entsprechenden Status annehmen und da der Account mit dem Abonnement verknüpft ist, ist die verifizierung der Personendaten gegeben.
Ich weiß aber nicht im Detail wie das im Luxx geregelt ist.


----------



## Dommerle (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, was ihr alle mit euren diskriminieren habt? Hallo, regt ihr euch auch so darüber auf, das ihr keinen Schnaps, Zigaretten, Pornos, indizierten Spiele oder FSK18 Titel im Laden kaufen könnte?


 
Was habe ich denn in meinem Beitrag geschrieben?



			
				Dommerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich es diskriminierend aus einem Forum ausgeschlossen zu werden, dessen Inhalt eigentlich auch für meine Altersstufe geeignet ist.




Und wegen dem Spoiler, wirklich sehr passend. Danke.


----------



## b0s (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ähm, aber hier geht es doch gerade explizit um ein Forum, welches Inhalte zum Thema hat, die nicht für deine Altersstufe geeignet sind?!

Ich verstehe deinen Punkt und das sehe ich genauso, aber darum geht es doch hier überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

So schauts nämlich aus. 

Was DEINER Meinung für deine Altergruppe geeignet ist, und dem was laut Gesetz eben nicht für diese geeignet ist, sind 2 Paar Stiefel.

Zudem solltest du Sachen wie Anno oder whot ever Non-FSK18 Zeugs gemeint haben, dann brauchst du dich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen vom Spoiler, wobei du dir dann vorhalten lassen musst, komplett am Thema vorbei zu diskutieren. 

Zudem fand ich die Variante mit dem Spoiler eigentlich recht charmant  Ist ja nur für die, die sich angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

(x) Nein, mich interessiert oder ich will kein Forum dieser Art

Warum sollte ich umständliche Anmeldeformalitäten in Kauf nehmen oder gar zahlen nur um irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Gesetzen in "USKistan" zu folgen?


----------



## omega™ (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Dommerle schrieb:


> [x] Bin noch keine 18 Jahre alt, hätte also ohnehin keinen Zugang dorthin
> 
> Ich es diskriminierend aus einem Forum ausgeschlossen zu werden, dessen Inhalt eigentlich auch für meine Altersstufe geeignet ist. Nur weil ich noch keine 18 Jahre alt bin werde ich nicht gebraucht?!
> Nein, danke. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen.


 
Richte deine anliegen an die Verfasser des Jugendschutzgesetzes, mehr habe ich dazu auch nicht zu sagen.



Superwip schrieb:


> (x) Nein, mich interessiert oder ich will kein Forum dieser Art
> 
> Warum sollte ich umständliche Anmeldeformalitäten in Kauf nehmen oder gar zahlen nur um irgendwelchen fragwürdigen Gesetzen in "USKistan" zu folgen?


 
Die USK/FSK/PEGI dient lediglich der mindest Alter Einstufung der Spiele/Filme und erstellt keine Gesetze, wende dich daher an die BPjM und dem Jugendschutz.


Ich würde es klasse finden, wenn es einen gesonderten Bereich/Forum gäbe um Diskussionen über Titel ab 18 zuführen, einen eigenständigen Marktplatz wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt.
Deshalb wäre ich bereit auch etwas dafür zu zahlen + evtl. Werbung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Wusste gar nicht das ne Domain 10 Euro x 1000 User (spekulativ) = 10 000 euro kostet? Warum so teuer?

Gibt ja nichts zu verstecken hier? Auch ältere Leute können inkompetent sein..


----------



## nyso (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Es geht nicht um die Domain, sondern wohl vorrangig um die Kosten eines dann fest eingestellten Mods, der das beruflich macht. Und das kostet nunmal.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das ne Domain 10 Euro x 1000 User (spekulativ) = 10 000 euro kostet? Warum so teuer?
> 
> Gibt ja nichts zu verstecken hier? Auch ältere Leute können inkompetent sein..


Der gedanke kam mir auch...
Deshalb:
(x) Nein, mich interessiert oder ich will kein Forum dieser Art

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Alleine ein Standardbrief "Einschreiben eigenhändig" kostet 4,40 €.  Sprich es sind schon mal jeweils 4,40 € weg, nur damit ihr eure Passwörter bekommt.

Und da ist noch kein Vertrag entworfen, keine Vorlagen geschrieben, nichts in die Datenbank eingepflegt und keine Probleme bewältigt.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ich stimme auch nicht zu da ich zwar einen Zugang zu Medien ab 18 habe da mir das meine Eltern erlauben. Allerdings könnte ich dann nicht in diesem Forum mitmischen.Ich finde wie Klutten das das Forum eins bleiben sollte.Ein vereintes Deutschland ein vereintes Forum.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Ich stimme auch nicht zu da ich zwar  einen Zugang zu Medien ab 18 habe da mir das meine Eltern erlauben.  Allerdings könnte ich dann nicht in diesem Forum mitmischen.Ich finde  wie Klutten das das Forum eins bleiben sollte.Ein vereintes Deutschland  ein vereintes Forum.



Lesen FTW!

->


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um dieses Forum . Die Frage ist allgemein gehalten und betrifft jedes Forum.


 
Warum ist es eigentlich immer so schwer, bei solchen Themen erst mal zu lesen, bevor man platte Stammtischparolen auspackt?


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



> Die USK/FSK/PEGI dient lediglich der mindest Alter Einstufung der Spiele/Filme und erstellt keine Gesetze, wende dich daher an die BPjM und dem Jugendschutz.



Das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen aber abgesehen davon, dass mir egal ist, welche Behörde in welchem Land für Zensur und Jugend"schutz" zuständig ist klingt "BPjMistan" einfach *******...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



nyso schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Domain, sondern wohl vorrangig um die Kosten eines dann fest eingestellten Mods, der das beruflich macht. Und das kostet nunmal.


 
Den Job würd ich auch gern für 10 000 Euro oder mehr machen 

Oder ist das nur ein einmaliger Betrag? In der heutigen Zeit kann man ja auch ne Kopie der ID schicken oder so was.. wobei man schon beim nächsten Problem ist, jedes Kind kann Muttis oder Vatis Couvert annehmen, der Postbote kommt sicher nicht 2 mal hin

Wie will man das kontrollieren?


----------



## nyso (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Einschreiben eigenhändig, den bekommt niemand anderes als der Empfänger.



Superwip schrieb:


> ..., welche Behörde in welchem Land für Zensur und Jugend"schutz" zuständig ist klingt "BPjMistan" einfach *******...


 
Nun mal halblang. Bei Spielen ab 18 oder indizierten Titeln von Zensur zu sprechen ist schon arg übertrieben. Solange man Ü18 ist, kann man solche Titel problemlos bekommen. Jugendschutz ist btw. ein sehr wichtiges Thema, aber das merken die meisten die mit dem PC verheiratet sind und keine Kinder haben wohl nicht

Klar schießen BpjM und USK ab und zu über das Ziel hinaus, oder treffen auch mal ganz klare Fehlentscheidungen. Deswegen so zu wettern ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht.


----------



## omega™ (23. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen aber abgesehen davon, dass mir egal ist, welche Behörde in welchem Land für Zensur und Jugend"schutz" zuständig ist klingt "BPjMistan" einfach *******...


 
Deinem Kommentar zuvor klang dies aber nicht so, aber das ist jetzt auch mal egal.

@Topic: Ich denke mal, PostIdent wäre schon die richtige variante, da es etwas schwierieger wäre es zu fälschen/täuschen als mit dem ePerso o.a.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Post-ID ist das Minimum, was von den Landesjugendbehörden akzeptiert wird. Perso-Nr. etc. ist nicht mehr.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

In diesem Forum sind 60.000 Personen gemeldet. 
Davon sind aber nur etwa 7570 Personen aktiv. 
Da bisher 86 Personen an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben, 
kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich zumindest für dieses Forum, 
bisher ein Ü18-Forum nicht rechnen würde. 

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[X] Ja, und wäre bereit einmalig einen Beitrag von 10 € oder mehr für den Zugang zu bezahlen

Freut mich dass das endlich mal aufgegriffen wird. Funktioniert in anderen Foren ja auch ohne Probleme, PostIdent halte auch ich für eine gute Idee.


----------



## Heng (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x]Ja, und wäre bereit einmalig einen Beitrag von unter 10 € für den Zugang zu bezahlen

Ja das was momentan am Marktplatz stört, ist dass man nicht mit 18er Titeln handeln kann.


----------



## omega™ (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Post-ID ist das Minimum, was von den Landesjugendbehörden akzeptiert wird. Perso-Nr. etc. ist nicht mehr.


 
Ich denke auch, dass das Post-ID verfahren sicherlich auch schwieriger zu fälschen ist, als die anderen, somit wäre es meiner Meinung nach doch am sinnvollsten.



Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum sind 60.000 Personen gemeldet.
> Davon sind aber nur etwa 7570 Personen aktiv.
> Da bisher 86 Personen an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben,
> kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich zumindest für dieses Forum,
> ...



Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass dieser Thread hier in einem Unterforum sitzt und gerade mal(soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) im Steam Thread erwähnt wurde, es wäre doch durchaus angebracht, es auf der Hauptseite zu veröffentlichen bzw. auf das Unterforum hinzuweisen.

//: Viele Leute hier aus dem Forum sind auch einfach zu versessen und bringen "Ab 18" nur mit Spielen in verbindung, obwohl es weitaus mehr Bereiche gibt und damit meine ich keine Porno Filmchen, da gibt es andere Foren für.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

@omega
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich viel ändert, wenn du den Beitrag verschiebst. 

Und auf Anhieb fallen mir nur Spiele und Filme ein. Was gäbe es denn noch, was man in einem solchen Forum diskutiert und veräußert, was nur ab 18 geeignet ist? Vielleicht ändere ich dann ja meine Meinung!


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Und auf Anhieb fallen mir nur Spiele und Filme ein. Was gäbe es denn noch, was man in einem solchen Forum diskutiert und veräußert, was nur ab 18 geeignet ist? Vielleicht ändere ich dann ja meine Meinung!



Bücher ab 18.  Auf so manchem Manga prunkt ein stattlicher ab 18 Hinweis. Und damit meine ich nicht die Pron-Mangas (Elfenlied z.B.)


----------



## Lee (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



> Und damit meine ich nicht die Pron-Mangas (Elfenlied z.B.)



Elfenlied ist doch kein Pron 
Auch wenn zugegebener maßen viel Haut gezeigt wird, ist das Thema doch etwas anderes. Aber das weiß du selbst ja auch 

Zum Thema:
Auch wenn ich selbst noch keine 18 bin, halte ich ein 18+ Forum durchaus für nützlich und wäre auch bereit einen einmaligen Beitrag zu zahlen, sofern ich im passenden Alter tatsächlich das Bedürfnis für so ein Forum verspüren sollte.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Das Beispiel war ja auch nicht als Pron-Beispiel gedacht.


----------



## cuthbert (25. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung 
Also ich fände es sehr schön ein deutsches Forum zu haben, in dem man über ALLES reden darf (abgesehen von Pr0n, davon ist das Netz eh schon zu voll^^).  Ich denke, das lässt sich zwar in Deutschland nicht über Werbung alleine finanzieren, da die Kosten wohl doch recht hoch sein dürften pro User. Aber wenn doch wäre das super. Kostenpflichtig werden wohl nicht viele mitmachen, die meisten würden dann wohl auf andere (kostenlose) Foren ausweichen, welche nicht in DE gehostet werden und wo Themen über 18er oder indizierte Medien eh schon geduldet werden.

Ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen speziellen 18er Bereich innerhalb eines Forums einzuwenden und sähe das auch nicht als Diskriminierung gegenüber Minderjährigen. Videotheken sind auch unterteilt oder gar gänzlich nur für erwachsene Kunden geöffnet genau wie der Verkauf von Tabak und (hartem) Alkohol nur an Erwachsene erlaubt ist (oder sein sollte). Das Internet ist auch ein öffentlicher Raum und wenn der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt, dass "jugendgefährdende" Inhalte nur in speziell gesicherten Bereichen diskutiert werden dürfen, ist es imho völlig legitim solche Bereiche auch einzurichten.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Nur um USK 18 Games zu verhökern? Nein!


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x]Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung 

Dann wäre das geschiss mit den "Games ab 18 verkaufen" besser geregelt, und sperren deswegen egalisiert....


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ja, und wäre bereit einmalig einen Beitrag von 10 € oder mehr für den Zugang zu bezahlen.

Postidentverfahren und der Verwaltungsaufwand müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum sind 60.000 Personen gemeldet.
> Davon sind aber nur etwa 7570 Personen aktiv.
> Da bisher 86 Personen an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben,
> kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich zumindest für dieses Forum,
> ...



Also bisher bin ich zufrieden. Über 100 Teilnehmer. Wenn wir es schaffen könnten auf über 500 zu kommen, kann man die Umfrage schon fast als repräsentativ bezeichnen. 

Signaturen sind ja auch ein gutes Hinweisschild.


----------



## King_Sony (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Mal unabhängig von deiner Umfrage: Mir ist letztens die Idee eines Ü18 Portals auch schon Mal gekommen(vorallem, weil man nirgends Ü18Games verkaufen kann). Ich fände es super wenn du sowas auf die Beine stellen würdest(auch separat von PCGH)

LG Sony


----------



## Stuntman1962 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

@Pokerclock

Dann mach mal mehr Werbung!
Glaube nicht, dass da die Signatur reicht.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Also meine Sig haste 

EDIT: oder doch nicht -.- bekomms in die Sig nicht rein, ist angeblich zu groß der Text...


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Du musst vermutlich die ganzen BB-Code- und URL-Reste aus der Sig entfernen. Da hilft meistens nur komplett löschen und nochmal alles neu machen. Hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ich probiers mal heute oder morgen.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von deiner Umfrage: Mir ist letztens die Idee eines Ü18 Portals auch schon Mal gekommen(vorallem, weil man nirgends Ü18Games verkaufen kann). Ich fände es super wenn du sowas auf die Beine stellen würdest(auch separat von PCGH)
> 
> LG Sony



Dazu fehlen mir Mittel, Kenntnisse und Zeit. Ich wäre in einem solchen Forum auch viel lieber User, als Betreiber.


----------



## tripod (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Ja, und wäre bereit einmalig einen Beitrag von 10 € oder mehr für den Zugang zu bezahlen

je nachdem, sowas zu überwachen(identifizierung u.ä.) ist vermutlich nicht nur mit werbung abzudecken,
von daher wäre mir das schon einen gewissen betrag wert, so einen service nutzen zu können.

klar gibt es dafür sicherlich einige alternativen, aber wenn man hier eh schon dabei ist, wäre es ein tolles feature.

edit
hab die umfrage auch mal in meine sig gepackt


----------



## MerciundDanke (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Liegt wohl im Moment eher auf Eis, diese Umfrage...



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also bisher bin ich zufrieden. Über 100 Teilnehmer. Wenn wir es schaffen könnten auf über 500 zu kommen, kann man die Umfrage schon fast als repräsentativ bezeichnen.
> 
> Signaturen sind ja auch ein gutes Hinweisschild.


 
Welches Resümee wirst Du denn aus dieser Umfrage ziehen bzw. ist dies ein erster Schritt für PCGHE?
Weil eigentlich lässt sich ja jetzt schon eine klare Aussage sehen..


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Für PCGHX vorerst kein Resümee, da die Umfrage allgemein gehalten war und nicht dieses Forum betraf. Der Ausgang ist aber wenig überraschend. Geld ist knapp und sitzt nicht unbedingt locker. 

Das müsste der jeweilige Betreiber abwägen, ob Aufwand und Werbeeinnahmen ausreichen für die vermutlich kleine Zahl an Usern, die sich in einem solchen Forum bewegen würden.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



GxGamer schrieb:


> [X] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung
> 
> Wenn ich meine ab 18 Games verhökern will, gibts ja auch kostenlose Alternativen.
> Und wenn ich Gebühren zahlen will, kann ich ja gleich zur Bucht


 
Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*


 _Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung_ 


Ganz klar JA !


----------



## butters (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

marktplatz für indizierte games oder games ohne jugendfreigabe ist doch unnötig.
Aber ein Forum wo man mal über die Spiele reden kann und sich informieren kann, ein User-test usw...das fehlt doch. 
Werbung hin oder her, jeder hat doch pop-up blocker und das ganze zeug. ausserdem ist die werbung hier sehr dezent gehalten, wie ich finde.


----------



## omega™ (2. März 2012)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

Ich wäre durchaus dafür, wie ich ja schon einmal geschrieben habe(glaube ich zumindest).
@Pokerclock: Das ganze wäre ja per Postindent + Passwort per Post machbar + einer Gebühr von paar Euro(evtl. sogar unter 10€).
Wäre denn die versammelte Mannschaft(Mods, S-Mods, Admins, Webmaster), wenn eine große Nachfrage bestehen würde einverstanden mit so einem extra Forum/Unterforum/Bereich whatever oder eher nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2012)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*

[x] Ja, ich will aber keinen Beitrag leisten, Werbung wäre aber in Ordnung

Gegen eine Ü - 18 Gruppe hätte ich nix gegen, nur wäre der Aufwand wohl zu hoch


----------



## Pokerclock (2. März 2012)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



			
				omega™;4009076 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre denn die versammelte Mannschaft(Mods, S-Mods, Admins, Webmaster), wenn eine große Nachfrage bestehen würde einverstanden mit so einem extra Forum/Unterforum/Bereich whatever oder eher nicht?



Die Umfrage war/ist allgemein gehalten und betrifft nicht dieses Forum.

Wenn ich mir die rechtliche Situation und den Nutzen dazu im Vergleich anschaue, bezweifle ich, dass das was werden könnte, weder hier noch sonst wo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2012)

*AW: Könntet ihr euch ein Forum für über 18-jährige vorstellen [Diskussionen/Marktplatz]?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Umfrage war/ist allgemein gehalten und betrifft nicht dieses Forum.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die rechtliche Situation und den Nutzen dazu im Vergleich anschaue, bezweifle ich, dass das was werden könnte, weder hier noch sonst wo.



Stimmt, der Aufwand wäre deutlich höher wie der Nutzen


----------

